# Cast pro heaver guide spacing.



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Had the 13 footer 6-10 oz cast pro guide spacing written down, and I've built a couple of these things.....but I can not find it to save my life and I am in a hurry.......can anyone help?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here are the factory spacings. You may also want to contact Ryan Young, he worked out an alternate set of spacings using one less guide that works very well.

12	9/64's	Fuji BMNAT 12/8 Alconite 
Guide Sizes	12	12	12	12	16	20	25	30 
Guide Spacing	4"	4.5"	5"	6"	8"	13"	19"	26.5" 
Guide Type	Fuji BMNAG Alconite guide, Low frame casting guide 
Grips Straight heat shrink 
Reel Seat Fuji DSPD 
Reel Seat Length	32" to center 
Reel Seat Direction	Nut or Fitting at top 


Tommy


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep my Rod Recipes on a Strip of Cash Register tape. Roll it out next to the Finished Rod Then mark Reel seat location including Size and up lock /down lock. Then mark Guide location for each Guide including Size on the Strip all the way out to the tip cut it off and roll it up Mark the outside and hang on a dowel.
on the back of your bench.

to set up a blank roll it out and mark the blank right off the strip,no need for a tape measure


----------

